# Rainshadow 1087



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone have one built for a pier set up? I have a super old Berkeley fiberglass rod that I’m thinking of retiring and looking for a replacement. The Berkeley is one of those rods that can cast a cog or ely super nice.


----------

